
The mini ice age starts here - gibsonf1
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1242011/DAVID-ROSE-The-mini-ice-age-starts-here.html
======
ZeroGravitas
You know what just struck me reading this? When did newspapers start
_debunking_ scare stories about the weather, rather than spreading them and
indeed just making them up from nothing themselves when bored?

